# Bitcoins investment and TFSA



## BudoMan (Mar 29, 2013)

I realize there may be lots of hype and speculation in BitCoins but am considering investing a little money in them.

Is there a way I can purchase them through a TFSA?

Thanks!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

BudoMan said:


> I realize there may be lots of hype and speculation in BitCoins but am considering investing a little money in them.
> 
> Is there a way I can purchase them through a TFSA?
> 
> Thanks!


THis makes no sense. Because the whole purpose of bitcoins is to be untraceable you wouldn't be charged taxes anyway....


----------



## cdnceo (Apr 3, 2012)

Well you could maybe buy into an exchange.. CaVirtex just went IPO: https://www.cavirtex.com/news


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

none said:


> THis makes no sense. Because the whole purpose of bitcoins is to be untraceable you wouldn't be charged taxes anyway....


except they are only untraceable if you never take them out of the system via conversion to cash through an exchange (though you can sell directly to another owner i believe, but you better know who you are dealing with or they can just abscond with your coins) ... they have value for the anonymous purchase of goods and services but are an unpredictable investment ... they are the equivalent of going to the dog track as an investment, though i guess you could use technical analysis or something similar


----------



## BudoMan (Mar 29, 2013)

cdnceo said:


> Well you could maybe buy into an exchange.. CaVirtex just went IPO: https://www.cavirtex.com/news


Virtex told me that "a TFSA or RRSP cannot be used to buy BTC at this time."


----------



## cdnceo (Apr 3, 2012)

BudoMan said:


> Virtex told me that "a TFSA or RRSP cannot be used to buy BTC at this time."


I meant buy into the exchange itself. You can't hold BTC in any bank account.


----------



## byronbb (Jun 7, 2009)

I found this through google so I will bump the thread with new information as there is an ETF in the works that will trade on NASDAQ which you might be able to stick into a TFSA.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.investopedia.com/article...-winklevoss-twins-new-bitcoin-etf-matters.asp


----------



## Optimus0815 (Jun 24, 2015)

What do you think about investing in http://newnotefinancial.com/

Thanks


----------

